# Student researcher



## ucberkeleyresearchers

Hello all,

I am a student at UC Berkeley learning about international people and struggles of the financial ambiguities (including investments/personal banking as an international). I would love to hear people's experiences. Also, I'd really appreciate it if you could fill out this survey below in the comments!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you read the forum rules, you'll note that all requests for survey participants should be posted in the Media and Research Requests section only. I have moved your posts to the appropriate section.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

